# Dwarf pennywort



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, does anyone have experience growing dwarf pennywort? I can't find any info about it online. I also can't figure out how to use the plantfinder thingy on this website either. 

I would love to see pictures, get some info on what kind of light it needs, difficulty level, growth rate, etc. 

My LFS is going to get some pots of it in on Friday and I'm really interested in trying it out.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

cardamine lyrata?


----------



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

No, definitely not cardamine... My LFS guy said it's a hydrocotyle and I believe everything he says because he's amazing.  He said it looks really nice when used as a lawn plant in the aquarium. He also said it was kind of rare but he thinks it is starting to become more common. I don't think he's tried it yet.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you mean H. sibthorpioides. 

It is very fast growing, very easy! Mine grows very fast even under a single 27 watt PC. It is a weed!


----------



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

Likeapill, that's awesome! Can you post a pic?

I might replace my microsword lawn with that since it's growing so SLOWLY.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Probably You mean the Hydrocotyle cf. tripartita = H. sp. "Japan"?: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ersed-culture/76550-hydrocotyle-sp-japan.html
Similar to H. sibthorpioides, but with deeper lobed leaves, fast growing, and much less demanding. Floats around under several different trade names.


----------

